# Life/Child appreciation day



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm just after some advice about these meetings if possible. We have one set up for the end of this month (although it's being called a matching information meeting by the LA that we're meeting) for a sibling group of 3 that we're linked with. We have been told that we're meeting: the eldests school teacher; middly's nursery teacher; court social worker; contact supervisor; adoption team; and the foster carers. 
I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on what to expect, what to wear, what questions to ask etc. I'm feeling daunted and nervous at the moment!
Thanks.


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

So exciting! I really enjoyed our LO's life appreciation day as we felt we had a more rounded picture of the kids (and we got to do a blind viewing at the end!). Not everyone turned up. We didn't ask many questions in the end cause everything was answered for us when they each gave their information about the kids. Most questions came at the end when we planned intros. The more we heard about the kids the more we fell in love with them and felt like we'd had a good representation of them by their sw's - so we were reassured hugely by that. 
We wore smart casual clothes but comfy cause it was a long day. It was very relaxed even though we were all sat around a big table. One person chaired and it was all minuted (didn't envy that job cause they were a chatty bunch!). The best info came from the foster carers and we felt we had build a good rapport with them so it made intros easier. Don't be afraid to ask questions - even if they seem obvious or silly. But most of all,  enjoy finding out all about your LO's!


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi notgivingup - thank you so much for your reply.

Your day sounds massively overwhelming! Were you aware beforehand that you would be doing a blind viewing? And how was that arranged (if you don't mind me asking)? We haven't had that mentioned to us but now I feel hopeful that it might happen.......

Also, you mention discussing intros during the meeting. Did you expect this? We feel a bit in the dark with ours. We've been told that we're the only couple being considered for this group; the social workers came to our house and said they wanted to proceed; and now this day has been arranged - however, we haven't been given any clue as to when matching panel, intros etc might be. We're just being told that they are going to take it slowly....... I haven't minded this up until now as we were only approved in November so it's been a bit of a whirlwind, but the more I get my head around the idea of having 3 children; the more i'm wanting to know - and quickly!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi again, we had already even through matching by the time we had life appreciation day so it was kind of a done deal and time was short so that's why intros were planned at the end of the day. 
They had mentioned beforehand about a blind viewing but it wasn't a guarantee, but I guess that was arranged because we had already been matched. 
It all happened very quickly for us - we had matching panel, life appreciation day and intros and placement in the space of less than a month! You should get so much I for on the day I'm sure it will help to reassure whether there are the right kids for you and if you are the right parents for them. 
Enjoy it! Fingers crossed for you X


----------

